# Code P1778 2010 Rogue



## jamiejess1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been experiencing what I thought was transmission problems since last summer. On a long road trip, the cruise control cut off going up a hill, and the car would not go over 60mph or 2500 RPM. On this trip it happened 3 times, but after about 20-25 minutes, it would kick back in. Took it to Nissan service center, but nothing was found...they just reprogrammed transmission codes. Up until this summer, I was too scared to take the car on long road trips, so have been using rentals. 

Two weeks ago, decided to use mine, because according to Nissan, the car is fine. On the 2nd day of the trip after about 3 hours of driving, the same problem...but this time it did not cut back on, and going up hills, the car would barely go over 40mph (yea, safe when the speed limit is 75). We had to keep stopping, letting it cool for 20-25 minutes, and then it would be fine again for 2 hours or so. On the drive home...same thing, except this time, it would only last about 45 min, and then RPM's not going over 2000-2500 RPM, limping up hills, and barely going 55mph on straight-a-ways, as we couldn't stop in the middle of nowhere. 

Got it back to WI, and took it to Nissan immediately, bringing up that I thought transmission was going into "fail safe" mode..or that my transmission was finally going. Again...they state tranny is fine, but that there is a new part that can be installed that will regulate the temperature of the transmission fluid so it won't overheat....but it costs $1400, is backordered 90 days, and is not covered under the extended tranny warranty. 

Tried taking car to IL three days later, as according to Nissan, this problem will only persist when driving long distances in hot weather. Well, we made it 45 minutes, and again...lost power, RPM's down to 2000, and car won't go over 40mph. Turned around to come home, and 3 times, it COMPLETELY stopped...the car was still running, but the RPM's were at 0, and the car would not move. 

We have since called corporate, and finally got the OK that the regulator IS now covered under the extended 120K tranny warranty...but it is still backordered for 90 days. I went and had my codes read myself today, as check engine light is still on from the incident last weekend...and the code is P1778. According to online searches, this has something to do with the step motor, and is part of the transmission. 

The car also acts like it is going to stall whenever I stop at a red light- even worse when the AC is running. 

I'm currently at 113K miles, and drive A LOT for work, so am getting close to that 120K mark. My question is has anyone else experienced these problems, and did the dealership ever fix the problem? I don't think it is the transmission fluid overheating anymore, as the last incident, we were only driving for 45 min and it was only 84 outside.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What ever happened? Someone else is having very similar problems to what you describe, and low and behold their service manager also tried to suggest a 1500 non warranty fix before they would replace the cvt. What was done with yours? I realize nobody ever answered you, but I am hoping you will be kind enough to answer here.


----------



## jamiejess1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I actually ended up going to a different dealership, and trading my Rogue in for a 2014 Jeep Patriot, lol. I'd only had the Rogue for 2 yrs, but I couldn't wait 3 months for it to get fixed. My dealership was going to work with me & give me a loaner until the part came in, but I was going to have to switch it every week. 

I DO believe it was, in fact, the transmission overheating, and the regulator probably would have fixed the problem. I had a friend go through the SAME thing about 4 months ago with their Rogue driving from Texas to Chicago. If you're within the 120k warranty range, raise HELL with corporate, and they WILL cover this. If you're out of warranty, but have been going through this for awhile, I'd still say raise hell. It's a problem with THEIR transmission built without a temperature regulator, hence, it overheats, goes into safe mode, & you can't go over 2,500 RPM's/45 mph, and this happens without warning, so it's very unsafe when it happens on the highway.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer. Why would it take 3 months to repair? I asked the question as someone has recently posted the same code related problem with the stepper motor, and was being given the run around.
I thought what the hey when you said Patriot--thought they had even worse cvt's, but see its now a 6 speed. Curious how you feel it compares with your Rogue, and why didn't Nissan give you a heck of deal on the new model???


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't realize the Patriot was so inexpensive. Did you cross shop with the Rogue Select, or was it time for a new brand?


----------



## jamiejess1 (Aug 29, 2014)

At the time, the part was backordered for 3 months, hence the wait. And yes, the Patriot USE to have the same transmission as the Rogue, but it was switched out with the newer model years. The only thing I don't like about the Patriot is the engine is too small for the vehicle, so the RPM's shoot up for any hill, even inclines, & you lose power. Otherwise, gas mileage is ok (about 4 highway hrs per tank), & cheap to fill up....about $30-35.


----------



## jamiejess1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I didn't want another Nissan, & the dealership gave me the run around for MONTHS about this problem, so I didn't want to deal with them anymore. I wanted something around same size as the Nissan, that was great in the snow (I'm in WI). The Patriot is actually the BEST vehicle I've ever driven in the snow & ice, as it's got the AWD, & the option to turn on the 4wd if needed. Never got stuck & barely slid at all last winter. And price is good...I paid $28k, but I still owed $ on the Rogue, & trade-in was only worth approximately $5,500. 

If Nissan decides to address & fix their transmission problems, I would consider another one. But once a manufacturer shows they won't admit to a problem, I loose all trust in the company. Went through the same thing with the Chevy HHR....they denied the problem for almost a yr, so I traded it in, & a year AFTER that, they finally had all the recalls.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's the thread of the other member having a similar problem that you're experiencing:

http://www.nissanforums.com/2008-nissan-rogue/217241-2009-rogue-cvt-vs-tcm.html


----------

